# Are Jenson toilet parts still available?



## atikovi (Jul 6, 2011)

I heard the company closed years ago but does this black seal that keeps the water in the bowl available anywhere?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 6, 2011)

Re: Are Jenson toilet parts still available?

I have never heard of Jensen toilets, sorry.


----------



## akjimny (Jul 6, 2011)

Re: Are Jenson toilet parts still available?

Ati, with something that old, you would probably be better off to replace it rather than try to repair it.  I doubt you will be able to find parts.  Good luck.


----------



## atikovi (Jul 6, 2011)

RE: Are Jenson toilet parts still available?

Looks like Sears has some parts but not the one I need. http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/part-model/Jensen-Parts/RV-appliance-Parts/Model-747E/1558/0418020/00023026/00002?blt=06&prst=&shdMod=[/url]

Trying to fit a new model would be too much plumbing work for a $1000 RV.


----------

